# Self-made scramble generator (Java)



## deoxyribose (Oct 12, 2015)

I've made a scramble generator using purely Java. It uses the Swing GUI components.
If you're comfortable using GitHub: https://github.com/viktorahlstrom/JavaScramble
The distribution zip is here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/zt9xbbh0t76yngv/dist.zip?dl=1 ; run the jar file via double clicking or running the command "java -jar ScrambleApplet.jar" when you are in the working directory of the jar file.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 12, 2015)

Good job, I guess, but there are already quite a few scramblers out there.


----------

